# Staining over woodfiller



## Indyerich (Dec 19, 2011)

I just sanded the minwax stainable wood filler on my son's toy box and there is sections where the filler can't be sanded off or there is some sort of residue left. My question is, will this show thru the stain? I was planning to use minwax polyshades, but after reading other post, I beginning to think that is not the right product.Thoughts? Christmas is approaching.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Indyerich said:


> I just sanded the minwax stainable wood filler on my son's toy box and there is sections where the filler can't be sanded off or there is some sort of residue left. My question is, will this show thru the stain? I was planning to use minwax polyshades, but after reading other post, I beginning to think that is not the right product.Thoughts? Christmas is approaching.













It's a "stainable filler". Why can't it be sanded? Any residue should be removed. I would use just an oil base stain.













 







.


----------



## Indyerich (Dec 19, 2011)

It is stainable filler. I used 150 grit to sand. Would you recommend a more course paper?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Indyerich said:


> It is stainable filler. I used 150 grit to sand. Would you recommend a more course paper?


Nope...150 sounds about right. 












 







.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Minwax "stainable" filler, will not take stain very well. :no:

Try it on some scrap, it will look totally different than the surrounding wood. :smile:


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

This is why it is always best to make a complete sample with all steps before starting on your project. If you knew in advance that the filler was a problem then we could have tinted the filler to better match the stain or gone with a different technique. 

As it stand now I think cabinetman is correct, sand as good as possible and apply an oil wiping stain. If there are still light areas you will have to fix them with a small brush or colored pencil before sealing.


----------

